# New car jm1600r



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I've been looking at big power gtrs over the Christmas period, was looking into a 950 hp r33 gtr but a deal came up I couldn't pass up on a jm1600r 

Most power I've had upto now is 950 hp with Ryan's r35 so a good step up in performance 
Will start on v power alone first and get used to it at around 1200 hp 

Runs 1560 hp on e100 2.5 bar, and over 1200 hp on v power, built box so with appropriate tyres should be able to do some drag racing with this one aswell 

Some spec 

SPEC

Fully stripped down to rolling chassis, then had a complete colour change, the car is painted in Lamborghini verdi mantis,


ENGINE
JUN 264 CAMS 
NGK RACE PLUGS 
CRANK OEM BRAND NEW
MAHLE PISTONS 
CARRILLO RODS 
OE OIL PUMP 
FULL ENGINE GASKET KIT
OEM HEADSTUD 
MAIN STUDS 
SPEC BEARING SET 
T1R CATCH CAN KIT 
WILLAL SUMP KIT 
ENGINE PAINTED
FULL FERRERA RACE HEAD KIT
MACHINED TIM RADLEY HEADS
BLOCK LINED 
CNC BALANCED ENGINE RIC WOOD
BRAND NEW TIMING CHAIN KIT
BRAND NEW TIMING HUBS
BRAND NEW VVT SOLONOIDS

INTAKE
AMS CARBON/GREEN ANODISED PLENUM
AMS FITTING KIT
AMS FUEL RAIL

COOLING 
ETS RACE INTERCOOLER 
ETS RACE PIPE KIT
BOOSTLOGIC 3.5INTAKES

TURBO KIT
XONA 95-67 FULL FRAME TURBO 
TIAL WASTEGATES
SCREEMER PIPES

FUELING
ID1300 INJECTORS 
FORE INNOVATIONS FUEL SYSTEM
FLEXI FUEL KIT to run racefuel

ECU
SYVECS S8 ECU
SYVECS FPS 
TOUCAN LCD SCREEN 

Gearbox
PPG V3 1-6GEARS 
INPUT AND OUTPUT SHAFTS UPRATED
REAR DSS AXLE STUB KIT
EXTREME 20 PLATE CLUTCH
LINNEY DROP GEARS
BILLET GEARBOX FORKS
ALBINS SYCRO RINGS
LINNEY ETS carbon PLATES 
DIFF BRACE BOX
MY17 BELLHOUSING
MY17 PLATE

EXHAUST 
XONA DOWNPIPES
LINNEY TITANIUM X RACE EXHAUST 

SUSPENSION 
Tein eds coilovers
Tein adjustable controller
Both front and rear subframes polly bushed
Every bush replaced with pro poly bushes
Super pro poly bush kit
Front anti roll bar upgrade
Rear anti roll bar upgrade

WHEELS
VOLKS RACING TE37 ALLOYS
R888R TYRES
RAYS WHEEL NUTS
10J FRONT
12J REAR

OTHER EXTRAS =
AMS LOCKOUT KIT 
INJ LOOM HARNESS 
FITTINGS 
UPRATED OIL COOLER 
HEAT WRAPPING
OPTIMA BATTERY 
FR STAINLESS KIT TRAYS 
IO EXSPANDER

BODYWORK
Nissan my17 bonnet
Nissan my17 front bumper 
Nissan my17 grilles
Nissan my17 rear bumper
Nissan my17 rear grilles
Nissan my17 front diffuser
Nissan my17 drl upgrade
my17 thunderbolt headlights
Nissan rear light upgrade
Carbon fibre side skirts
Carbon fibre rear undertray
Carbon fibre side grilles
Carbon fibre bonnet vents
Carbon fibre my17 front grill
(ALL NISSAN BITS ARE GENUINE NISSAN)

AREO MOTIONS ACTIVE CARBON SPOILER


INTERIOR 
Recaro cs sportster seats
Carbon fibre door handles
Carbon fibre cd cover facia
Carbon fibreair vent surrounds
Carbon fibre custom steering wheel
Carbon fibre gearshifter 
Carbon fibre centre console 
Carbon fibre window switches
Carbon fibre steering wheel surrounds
Carbon fibre lcd screen facia
Carbon fibre rear centre piece
Carbon fibre rear bose cover
Carbon fibre steering facia
Carbon fibre interior light facia
Carbon fibre 3rrr button facia
Carbon fibre side plates
Custom painted green large paddles

Alpha carbon plenum




























My current personal best 100-200 kph is 4.28 seconds, with this car on v power should be around 3.5 seconds and on race fuel around 2.8 seconds, I will of coarse be confirming on v box in due coarse


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow love the colour, bet that’s going to kick Some arse!! Nice purchase bud


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Well done mate. 
Watched the car evolve, be interested to hear your view on the turbo setup and overall drive.

Did you sell the 950bhp gtr?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

herman said:


> Wow love the colour, bet that’s going to kick Some arse!! Nice purchase bud


Cheers mate super excited I am to experience over 1000 hp


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Well done mate.
> Watched the car evolve, be interested to hear your view on the turbo setup and overall drive.
> 
> Did you sell the 950bhp gtr?


It's gonna be laggy as there huge turbos, still got my svm950r road car which is a brilliant road car, but I want something more extreme now aswell


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

You need to bring it along to the GTRDC 2020 Day on a Runway event.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I do hope you will bring it out to play at runways and Pod !!! Best you buy some drag wheels and tyres or you will never get that lot down


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> It's gonna be laggy as there huge turbos, still got my svm950r road car which is a brilliant road car, but I want something more extreme now aswell


Put a baby Nitrous kit on to spool it, so it fires over X throttle and under Y boost then turns off, the nitrous spools it instantly, no lag and a bottle lasts ages, JamieP did this on his Supra


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> I do hope you will bring it out to play at runways and Pod !!! Best you buy some drag wheels and tyres or you will never get that lot down



Most definitely  when I have time 
I've run a gtr at 950 hp on r888s and good dry weather gets power down easy enough for rolling start stuff, will just feel it out and go from there.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Does it have a 3rd set of injectors? Dont see how it makes 1560 on E100 due to the amount of fuel that needs adding
Looking at the pics it has a 3rd rail, are the injectors all 1300cc (all 12) or the primaries or the secondaries (just being nosey)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase. I know this car and the journey it's been on. 

The quoted power figure of 1560 bhp still leaves a chunk of power available if you want it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Does it have a 3rd set of injectors? Dont see how it makes 1560 on E100 due to the amount of fuel that needs adding
> Looking at the pics it has a 3rd rail, are the injectors all 1300cc (all 12) or the primaries or the secondaries (just being nosey)


I have no idea mate just that it made 1560 hp at 2.5 bar e100, I shall be using it on v power to start with til I get used to it and feel the car out 

Turbos, plenum and clutch pack have only just been fitted and dynoed late December so there's still road mapping tweeks to do yet, and with new turbos just bring fitted will be ideal me doing a few hundred miles at sensible boost levels before it gets hammered at Mac 1 lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I know this car and the journey it's been on.
> 
> The quoted power figure of 1560 bhp still leaves a chunk of power available if you want it.


Thanks mate, how much more boost can it run above 2.5 bar ? Maybe another 0.5 bar max on race fuel ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Weapon... Enjoy and stay safe my friend


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> Thanks mate, how much more boost can it run above 2.5 bar ? Maybe another 0.5 bar max on race fuel ?


Don't know exact figures but that sounds about right. I thought those were near 2000bhp turbos. Will have to have a look. 

You'll likely find the car is much nicer to drive on ethanol, even if the power is turned down a bit.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> Don't know exact figures but that sounds about right. I thought those were near 2000bhp turbos. Will have to have a look.
> 
> You'll likely find the car is much nicer to drive on ethanol, even if the power is turned down a bit.


There rated to 1000 hp each max but getting that is never going to be easy, it would need the biggest housings on aswell on the turbine to allow enough flow on the exhaust side to let the motor flow 2000 hp and thus create even more lag, the joys of tuning lol 
My road gtr is 850 on pump and 960 on e50, definitely feel more responsive on ethanol but real world figures vpower 100-200 kph 4.74 seconds, on ethanol 4.28 seconds, but i will get some more in stock once I've got used to the car

And my road car only gains 110 hp from ethanol, this new one gains over 300 hp so a huge jump

I'm sure 1200 will be ample on v power to get used to it


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Thanks mate, how much more boost can it run above 2.5 bar ? Maybe another 0.5 bar max on race fuel ?


Were looking to run 3.5 bar in the higher gears
Those Zonas would do the same if the heads would stay down !!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Were looking to run 3.5 bar in the higher gears
> Those Zonas would do the same if the heads would stay down !!!



Bonkers boost mate fair play 
If guess mine would be up around 1700+ hp at that boost, I'd not fancy that though BOOM lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Few more pics i got today and Dyno plot, looks good to me plenty of curve to easily keep it in the curve

Whp v power 2 bar and race fuel 2.5 bar










And few better pics of the car


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I have also found some figures for the car from totb 2019 In its last spec which was 300 hp less
It did 1/4 mile 9.9 @ 154 mph and 1/2 mile 188 mph


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Amazing results bud bet your happy with them a? Can you tell me in real world every day driving is it to much power for the road? Im guessing trying to get the power down is a bit of a problem without the wheels lighting up???
That engine bay is porn!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

herman said:


> Amazing results bud bet your happy with them a? Can you tell me in real world every day driving is it to much power for the road? Im guessing trying to get the power down is a bit of a problem without the wheels lighting up???
> That engine bay is porn!!



Not sure havnt driven it yet lol 
I've driven 962 hp on r888s on the road with syvecs and as long as it's dry warm tarmac she grips fine so imo it should be ok on the road pump fuel upto 1200 hp ish, 1560 could be an issue though I suppose not that il need it race fuel and maps will be for track only


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

New registration bought today well chuffed with it for the coin I paid


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

is this the car that was advertised to be stripped ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

jimbo1234567 said:


> is this the car that was advertised to be stripped ?


Not that I'm aware off, Ive been told the svm hulk is being stripped for parts


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

jimbo1234567 said:


> is this the car that was advertised to be stripped ?


Possibly referring to my car which coincidentally belonged to the same owner of the one scoobyslayer just purchased. 

SVM also breaking their car apparently.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Awesome looking car pal, good luck keeping it in a straight line


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Few pics sent to me by JM of the car looking mint in there shop 

Just some mapping to do and then cars coming home 



































Also have now got some drag wheels coming, 18'" rims with m & h drag radials on


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking like end of February now for final mapping and tweeks to be done when weather is hopefully a little better, I'm itching to do some pulls with it and see where she's at performance wise 30-130 mph and 100-200 kph ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice. Exciting times ahead. I'd have loved those wheels ???

I presume Jurgen and Romain finishing up the mapping. Is that on ethanol or just refining pump for now?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Car should be epic, some fast cars going to be out next year


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> I have also found some figures for the car from totb 2019 In its last spec which was 300 hp less
> It did 1/4 mile 9.9 @ 154 mph and 1/2 mile 188 mph


Presumably struggling for traction?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I doubt that will be mapped on the road as Jurgen has a Dyno and Romain has bought a Mainline hub dyno


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah final road mapping, LC and line lock to be done when weather's better


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Presumably struggling for traction?



Yes mate I believe so as once it had 18s on with drag radials it ran a 9.7 @ 161 mph, that must of still been struggling for grip as 161 mph terminal shows it should of been quicker than that on a perfect run


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> Yes mate I believe so as once it had 18s on with drag radials it ran a 9.7 @ 161 mph, that must of still been struggling for grip as 161 mph terminal shows it should of been quicker than that on a perfect run


I ran 9.4 @ 154 and 9.1 @ 157 with a 1.6 60ft. Better traction and you should be in the 8s 
Weight is the real performance killer.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> I ran 9.4 @ 154 and 9.1 @ 157 with a 1.6 60ft. Better traction and you should be in the 8s
> Weight is the real performance killer.


With terminal speed at 161 mph, I'm thinking another 300 hp on top should get it close to 170 mph terminal, should be an 8 seconds car if it launches right

But I've alot more weight to carry r35 is 200 kg heavier than r33, is your r33 lightened as well ? 

What wheels and tyres did you have for your 9.1 @ 157 mph that is blisteringly quick in an r33 Matt

That must of been well north of 1000 hp wasn't it bud ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I’d have thought you’d be deep into the 8s with another 300hp! Very impressive mate. 

Last time on the scales my car weighed high 1700s dry. Add liquids and driver and she tips over 1800kg.

Wheels and tyres were 17” TE37s with MT ET Streets, my main issue was launch control, basically I was using 2 stage and just limiting launch RPMs. Since then I’ve added GPS for ground speed and am now in the process of adding the ABS sensors to the MoTeC C127 dash for 4WD control.

Power wise, to get 1800kg to 9.1/157 works out around 1150hp. We saw 1100bhp on the rollers at Owens pre-nitrous and I’ve just tripled the size of the nitrous system and put a larger core in the turbo. Not really had chance to drive it but Mark at Owens will adjust the calibration once the new dash surround arrives from Oz.

Didn’t mean to bang on about mine though pal, can’t wait to see yours in action at the track!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> I’d have thought you’d be deep into the 8s with another 300hp! Very impressive mate.
> 
> Last time on the scales my car weighed high 1700s dry. Add liquids and driver and she tips over 1800kg.
> 
> ...



You should be into the 8s then mate once latest mods are done ?

Yeah Im looking forward to getting some times in rolling stuff and getting to santa pod with a transmission I can properly give death finally ?. 


Be good to meet up at pod at some point if your up for it bud


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I will try and see if I can get some time to test this year but working overseas and being at the track with the boy every weekend, when I am home, kind of limits my chances tbh. Definitely up for a meet up if an opportunity arises.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't got the car yet so don't have any performance figures for this one, but I do for my svm 950r car
On the dyno plot blue run is race fuel new car, brown run pump fuel new car, and black run is my original car at 928 hub power race fuel
Performance figures of my old one is 100-200 kph in 4.28 seconds, so I'm hopeful that will be in the 3s on pump fuel and possibly in the high 2s on race fuel, can't wait to find out 
Power increase from old car to new car is 230 lbft and 400 hp, 1250 rpm loss in spool but with an 1100 rpm increase in maximum rpm limit


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I haven't got the car yet so don't have any performance figures for this one, but I do for my svm 950r car
> On the dyno plot blue run is race fuel new car, brown run pump fuel new car, and black run is my original car at 928 hub power race fuel
> Performance figures of my old one is 100-200 kph in 4.28 seconds, so I'm hopeful that will be in the 3s on pump fuel and possibly in the high 2s on race fuel, can't wait to find out
> Power increase from old car to new car is 230 lbft and 400 hp, 1250 rpm loss in spool but with an 1100 rpm increase in maximum rpm limit
> ...


Very nice going to feel very quick


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

We have linelock and syvecs burnout mode ?






Just need dry weather so racecal can set up launch control for me on the r888 road tyres

Will be running pump fuel on r888s at pod first see if I can get a 9


Then onto ethanol and drag wheels for hopefully an 8 and 160+ mph 

Enkei pf01 wheels came yesterday thanks rocky ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You atre using syvecs to control the awd unit arent you?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You atre using syvecs to control the awd unit arent you?


It's on syvecs s8 mate and GT1R linelock kit


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Yeah but is the syvecs controlling the ETS or stock awd unit, do you have a burnout map that puts it in RWD? if so the syvecs is controlling the ETS.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah but is the syvecs controlling the ETS or stock awd unit, do you have a burnout map that puts it in RWD? if so the syvecs is controlling the ETS.



I've no idea pal I'd assume it's syvecs as my other gtr has rwd mode aswell and that's on s6 syvecs Ryan mapped


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Aeromotions active carbon spoiler now fitted 
If it's dry launch will be set up march 25th then the car can finally come home ??


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

I’d like to see this on a carwow race


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Few pics Jürgen sent me, car is now moted and new reg transfered onto it 
Just needs racecal to set up LC which is planes for Wednesday but not sure if this covid 19 is going to delay it


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Car is now home, well chuffed with it, and got my new reg on 
Had a quick blast up the road but tucked away now til this madness is over 



































9 injectors in the alpha rail my favourite bit of the car like a piece of art 😁


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks great and I bet it really flies - enjoy


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Very nice, it's a beast and looks great.

Enjoy it and keep it on the grey stuff.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Now have some times for the car
2 bar of boost from I think 3rd gear onwards and about 1.6 bar in second
Rolling starts in second gear v power fuel 2 bar boost map
The only thing I forgot was to put In race so shift points are lower on the run


60-130 mph 4.8 seconds










100-200 kph 4.2 seconds










100-140 mph 3.3 seconds











Well chuffed with those figures for first pull
I will remember to put in race mode and do a few pulls next time to get quickest she can do on pump fuel

Then onto ethanol for another 250 hp map


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Impressive do you think it may get into the 8s on the quarter mile?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Bit more practice that should easy 3's on pump, I think Sam Barros said he went 3.8 on G25-660 on pump. Nice going takes ages to find the sweet spot.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Bit more practice that should easy 3's on pump, I think Sam Barros said he went 3.8 on G25-660 on pump. Nice going takes ages to find the sweet spot.


Should be more in it yet mate was just one single run rolling from 2nd gear, will race mode next time to get shift rpm up to 8250 rpm 😁

I'm super chuffed with my first ever run on pump it's already beat all my fastest ever rolling pull times 😁😁


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Impressive do you think it may get into the 8s on the quarter mile?


It's definately got the power up top to do an 8 with 100-140 mph in 3.3 seconds on pump fuel, racefuel is another 250 hp so that time will be in the 2s I'm sure, it's just if it can do a quick enough 0-60 to get the 8 it's all in the start


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Bit more practice that should easy 3's on pump, I think Sam Barros said he went 3.8 on G25-660 on pump. Nice going takes ages to find the sweet spot.



Thinking about it 3.8 dont sound right for g25 660s mate on pump, Wilfy only went 3.6 at jm1300r on race fuel 
My gt30s gtr runs 4.3s on ethanol at 930 whp


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Thinking about it 3.8 dont sound right for g25 660s mate on pump, Wilfy only went 3.6 at jm1300r on race fuel
> My gt30s gtr runs 4.3s on ethanol at 930 whp


Dont shoot the messenger
Thers hp and hp


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Dont shoot the messenger
> Thers hp and hp


😂🤣 Lol 
Just seems very quick for pump fuel on relatively small turbos 

I'm only a simple country boy what would I know pal 🤣😂lmfao 

Will get a few back to back runs in at full beans on pump and see best she will do 

I did several runs In my other one and 4.28 was my absolute best ever


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

For reference I did 4.19s 100-200 km/h (dragy verified) at ~850 crank HP in My GT-R after latest set of mods.(accidently lowered boost and forgot I had done it lol). Full-tilt it was around 1080 crank HP on E85. Unfortunately only did some so-so pulls on max boost before I unloaded the car. So yeah you will get into 3s for sure.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

archan said:


> For reference I did 4.19s 100-200 km/h (dragy verified) at ~850 crank HP in My GT-R after latest set of mods.(accidently lowered boost and forgot I had done it lol). Full-tilt it was around 1080 crank HP on E85. Unfortunately only did some so-so pulls on max boost before I unloaded the car. So yeah you will get into 3s for sure.



I don't know but I've done loads of pulls at 840 hp dyno dynamics dyno and on hub dyno made 812 atw and it did a best of 100-200 kph in 4.8 seconds on pump fuel
Then on race fuel 928 whp pulled 4.3 best pull

I would expect high 3s in my new one at 1080 whp pump fuel and low 3s or very high 2s at 1326 whp on race fuel

I use a vbox though not a draggy as I like all the data in front of me of the whole pull distance, speed and time and can disect it all on a pc


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well Rocky and Buzz and Ian all have 8 sec cars and go low 3's , so to run 8's you need to be around 3.5, I think Ian is in the 2's


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Well Rocky and Buzz and Ian all have 8 sec cars and go low 3's , so to run 8's you need to be around 3.5, I think Ian is in the 2's


There's pulling low 3s on race fuel though mate not pump fuel
I don't know what they gain but mine gains another 250 hp on ethanol

My other gtr ethanol adds 120 hp and takes 100-200 kph from 4.8 to 4.3 seconds so half a second gained


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Just had a look buzz and rocky both in the 2s now on ethanol 😮😮


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

JamieP on GT30,s stock cams and ecutek ran 3.33 but its on syvecs now so should be a tad quicker. Thats on the road on 20" road tyres.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> JamieP on GT30,s stock cams and ecutek ran 3.33 but its on syvecs now so should be a tad quicker. Thats on the road on 20" road tyres.


I saw that on the Switzer's on ethanol I saw his dyno run video aswell but I forget what it's making now atw ?

Just had a look srd1200r so I assume 1200 hp for 3.3

Jamie's gt30s will be vastly different to mine, there very low lag in mine so must be on a small turbine housing the old svm gtx ones for stock manifold, 928 whp on ethanol and they maxed out flow can see it on dyno plot it flatlines


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

My road gtr svm gt3071 turbos, full boost 3500 rpm 
Ex Ryan g gtr


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im sure Jamies is well over 1000 on pump and 1200 on E85 on syvecs (figures approx) see I think of E85 as a pump fuel! Because it is, all over europe, if your going to buy a tin of fuel, buy a proper fuel and make a ton more power


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GT32 on Tesco finest! WHP


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Im sure Jamies is well over 1000 on pump and 1200 on E85 on syvecs (figures approx) see I think of E85 as a pump fuel! Because it is, all over europe, if your going to buy a tin of fuel, buy a proper fuel and make a ton more power


Yeah it's all mapped and ready to go when I get some e85 
But pump fuel to me is v power, which to be honest after just looking mine made 1080 whp on vpower so should be into the 3s on pump easily I'd of thought 

Will do more pulls soon and see where it's at full chat on pump, if it doesn't get into the 3s though on pump then there's something not right as 1080 whp should do it 

I've only driven it twice so early days lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> GT32 on Tesco finest! WHP


Beast 💪💪
20 hp more than mine made on pump but 60 less than mine made on ethanol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Just looking at comparison against my other gtr, from 100 mph onwards as starting in second gear and not highest rpm shift has possibly cost me some time in the green one as turbos are massive and do spool alot later than my other car 

100-140 mph 3.3 seconds green gtr 1080 whp
100-140 mph in 4 seconds road gtr 928 whp

I would say 0.7 seconds is about right given the extra 152 hp 

Once dry and can get at track again will do more pulls first gear start and max rpms and hopefully be in the 3s 100-200 kph


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

In case you don't already. Make sure to put traction control in R-mode to prevent the car from pulling power due to potential trouble with traction. In N-mode it is way to sensitive.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

archan said:


> In case you don't already. Make sure to put traction control in R-mode to prevent the car from pulling power due to potential trouble with traction. In N-mode it is way to sensitive.


I thought transmission had to be in normal mode with syvecs ? 
I will try it r mode same as engine as it's definately pulling boost in lower gears I saw it do it briefly while hanging on lol 

The run I did everything was in normal mode


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh, missed that you are on Syvecs. Not sure how that works. Good luck with the testing!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

archan said:


> In case you don't already. Make sure to put traction control in R-mode to prevent the car from pulling power due to potential trouble with traction. In N-mode it is way to sensitive.


He will be running syvecs TC , but its prob quicker with tc off and drive it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> He will be running syvecs TC , but its prob quicker with tc off and drive it.


Your spot on mate I need it on R R OFF

I had all 3 on normal FFS 😂🤣 lol 

It went out of my head I was thinking tc should be in normal but it's off


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Awesome times there put down.
I dont know if you guys are familiar with Llf on youtube with Ricky whos a documenting a 1600/1700 build at JM imports with Jurgen ? Very humble guy and owns a 2000hp Gtr and a 1100 hp lambo. Should be interesting following this.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Your spot on mate I need it on R R OFF
> 
> I had all 3 on normal FFS 😂🤣 lol
> 
> It went out of my head I was thinking tc should be in normal but it's off


Silly boy


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Awesome times there put down.
> I dont know if you guys are familiar with Llf on youtube with Ricky whos a documenting a 1600/1700 build at JM imports with Jurgen ? Very humble guy and owns a 2000hp Gtr and a 1100 hp lambo. Should be interesting following this.


Ill have money that never makes 1700hp on a hub dyno


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Silly boy


🤣😂 Lol bloody thing like a computer


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Ill have money that never makes 1700hp on a hub dyno


That depends what loss from hub to crank is 🤔🤔🤔🤔
I used to work on 15hp per hub for my gtr making it 960 crank hp


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> That depends what loss from hub to crank is 🤔🤔🤔🤔
> I used to work on 15hp per hub for my gtr making it 960 crank hp


Nothing to do with hub losses, a chassis dyno cannot input enough load to replicate the road and wind resistance, a little pull under low load may well give a hand tuning but hp is never gonna ring true, thats why the big tuners in the USA all run big Mainline hub dynos that will do a proper sweep at real world loads, be interesting to get some figures of a car from a chassis dyno of say 1200 and run it on the mainline


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Nothing to do with hub losses, a chassis dyno cannot input enough load to replicate the road and wind resistance, a little pull under low load may well give a hand tuning but hp is never gonna ring true, thats why the big tuners in the USA all run big Mainline hub dynos that will do a proper sweep at real world loads, be interesting to get some figures of a car from a chassis dyno of say 1200 and run it on the mainline


I know a dynapack can run whatever ramp time the users wants and can make as much load as the user requires 

I do have comparison plots for my cosworth on superflow engine dyno then onto a dyno dynamics dyno


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I know a dynapack can run whatever ramp time the users wants and can make as much load as the user requires
> 
> I do have comparison plots for my cosworth on superflow engine dyno then onto a dyno dynamics dyno


Lol mainline you could run a 2500hp car full boost through all the gears. Dynapack would fall apart


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Lol mainline you could run a 2500hp car full boost through all the gears. Dynapack would fall apart


I understand what your saying about mainline dynos but that doesn't mean that's the only dyno that can be used 

Norris designs engine dyno 










Exact same tune on motorworx dyno dynamics dyno 










It appears alot more responsive on the engine dyno but that's only because it's under huge load which it won't actually see in the real world anyway 
And that's the point for me as long as it's tuned at loads it will see then that's all that is required 

These plots are for my cosworth when owned by rod tarry which previously ran on fifth gear and did 206 mph at brunters 

Also my other gtr ran 810whp rwd dynapack, and 840 crank on dyno dynamics which is where my 15hp loss per hub rule comes from


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

where should i start? dynapack max 1600hp, 160 mph, mainline 3500hp 5000ftlbs, 300mph. Eddy retrader not fluid based.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I doubt i could run my car in 3rd gear on a dynapack


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know hp limit of dynapack ive seen 928 whp but some of the JM imports cars are putting in some serious times and there tuned on a dynojet, dynojets rated at 2000+ hp and 200 mph

So dynojet another option for big power cars although I believe ramp time can't be altered, but it still comes back to as long as real world load is made then that's all that is required imo

I understand were your coming from though with something like your car at 2500 hp or whatever it's going to be that is a whole new ballgame but it's not one that very many people will require 😁💪👌👌


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I don't know hp limit of dynapack ive seen 928 whp but some of the JM imports cars are putting in some serious times and there tuned on a dynojet, dynojets rated at 2000+ hp and 200 mph
> 
> So dynojet another option for big power cars although I believe ramp time can't be altered, but it still comes back to as long as real world load is made then that's all that is required imo
> 
> I understand were your coming from though with something like your car at 2500 hp or whatever it's going to be that is a whole new ballgame but it's not one that very many people will require 😁💪👌👌


Chassis dyno cannot hold even 1500hp under correct load


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Oppps dynapack dont like GTR's thats only 750 ftlbs on supposed uprated packs


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

thats 4000nm on biggest dynapack! mainline biggest is 18,000nm , problem id dynapack has fluid retarders and a decent gtr will just boil them basically useless


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

So basically for much above 1500 hp mainline dyno is only option 

Out of interest who has a mainline in the UK ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> So basically for much above 1500 hp mainline dyno is only option
> 
> Out of interest who has a mainline in the UK ?


Romain and ACS both have mainline hub dynos, ACS has a slightly larger one that takes up to 3500hp, their Dyno Cell is just being built, Temperature controlled as well as pressure and humidity controlled, means we can do a full v max run, or half mile.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Romain and ACS both have mainline hub dynos, ACS has a slightly larger one that takes up to 3500hp, their Dyno Cell is just being built, Temperature controlled as well as pressure and humidity controlled, means we can do a full v max run, or half mile.


Romain as in racecal ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Romain as in racecal ?


Yes, that Romain, the one who sounds like Fred from First dates !!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Imagine this on a chassis dyno or a dynapack !!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/260743287269025/posts/3560666697276651


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

This what happens when you try to apply load to a big power gtr, now if it was on a 4wd dyno only a small % of the power gets transfered to the front and it will do the same but kill the ETS


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tuner of some of the most powerful GTR's on the planet.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s from 2014, it might have moved on a bit since then?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> It’s from 2014, it might have moved on a bit since then?


What might have moved on ??


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im not sure what can have moved on to stop a high hp gtr wheelspinning on a dyno roller  maybe there are special dyno tyres weve not heard about but heres a pic from June 2020


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Im not sure what can have moved on to stop a high hp gtr wheelspinning on a dyno roller  maybe there are special dyno tyres weve not heard about but heres a pic from June 2020


I've only got a lowly 1326 whp so I don't need to worry about such things 🤣😂 lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I've only got a lowly 1326 whp so I don't need to worry about such things 🤣😂 lol


Have you? Be interesting to see what figures it gets on a mainline! Could be some upset people after running on those.
Basically you hear HP figures bandied around willy nilly but most of the cars dont run a terminal speed equivalent to their quoted HP. 
Dyno facts.
If customer doesnt like the dyno figure the dyno is wrong
It made more power on my tuners dyno your dyno is wrong
If the figure is way higher than expected or realistic, 'can I get a print of that'?
Is that WHP? Yes! Whats FWP? Who cares? Can I have print of FWP? Why its a calculation! Well it looks bigger!!! Ok sir


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Have you? Be interesting to see what figures it gets on a mainline! Could be some upset people after running on those.
> Basically you hear HP figures bandied around willy nilly but most of the cars dont run a terminal speed equivalent to their quoted HP.
> Dyno facts.
> If customer doesnt like the dyno figure the dyno is wrong
> ...



Lol I'm pretty jurgens figures aren't pies in the sky given what his builds are running at the pod, terminal speeds don't lie

My green gtr has only run a 9.7 iirc but it pulled 161 mph on the gt35s which proves it was making some serious power as these gtrs are no lightweights it just wasn't launching well at all for some reason

For me 1/4 mile trap speed is the best measure of power to quantify a dyno run of any dyno brand
So far on a very soft run I've pulled 144 mph and coasted over the line at 139 mph, and the 0-100 mph time was over 8 seconds just to give an idea of how soft the pull was

Engine dynos measure engine power and to then run on a chassis dyno and see lower projected crank figures than the engine dyno proves motorworx dd dyno is in the real world as an example of data I have that I know is correct

This plot rips shared years ago is a good guide imo and has correlated well with various cars of mine over the years

Just gotta find it and IL add it here


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

No one said they are pie in the sky in fact a dyno figure is meaningless apaprt from showing if a mod has improved or hurt power and of course tuning safely> If your going on terminals I ran 153 in a gtr in its slow slow map Id say 900whp-1000. The fact is chassis dynos will not hold a big power car IF THE CORRECT LOAD is applied to the rollers so not ideal for tuning or replicating power figures as its hard to get the same run twice if the wheels are randomly spinning.
Jurgens dyno is spot on with figures from SRD dyno. The whole argument is pointless because the ONLY important thing is times the car runs, I really really didnt want to publish any HP figures for my car BUT unfortunately being contracted to MAD they will publish figures for their manifold on my car so they will be viewable on their site when we dyno it. My spec for car would list HP.......Adequate! FYI as far as the yanks are concerned a 1400whp full weight car on slicks goes 7's @ 180plus.
Car below is full weight on 17" slicks it ran [email protected] 175 power figures in pic are Mustang dyno! so according to that 1160whp goes 175mph


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> No one said they are pie in the sky in fact a dyno figure is meaningless apaprt from showing if a mod has improved or hurt power and of course tuning safely> If your going on terminals I ran 153 in a gtr in its slow slow map Id say 900whp-1000. The fact is chassis dynos will not hold a big power car IF THE CORRECT LOAD is applied to the rollers so not ideal for tuning or replicating power figures as its hard to get the same run twice if the wheels are randomly spinning.
> Jurgens dyno is spot on with figures from SRD dyno. The whole argument is pointless because the ONLY important thing is times the car runs, I really really didnt want to publish any HP figures for my car BUT unfortunately being contracted to MAD they will publish figures for their manifold on my car so they will be viewable on their site when we dyno it. My spec for car would list HP.......Adequate! FYI as far as the yanks are concerned a 1400whp full weight car on slicks goes 7's @ 180plus.
> Car below is full weight on 17" slicks it ran [email protected] 175 power figures in pic are Mustang dyno! so according to that 1160whp goes 175mph



It's not an argument you have your opinion and I have mine 

If the engine In that car was put on an engine dyno i believe it will be making alot more than 1160 hp that it shows at the wheels on a Mustang 

Of coarse power is being measured at the wheels, but the wheels don't make the power the engine does 

Laferrari pulls 149 mph in the 1/4 with 963 hp 1585 kg which correlates well and I'm pretty sure Ferrari will have a good idea what there 1.15 million pound hypercar is making at the crank


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Maybe whack it on a DD see what that says, at the end of the day a hp figure is irrelevant if the car does not run the numbers


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Maybe whack it on a DD see what that says, at the end of the day a hp figure is irrelevant if the car does not run the numbers



If you mean run my green gtr on a dd I don't need to as I've no reason yet to believe it's not making the quoted power
You don't do one single pull not at max power and then assess a cars not making the power 🙄

Once I do a full pull full revs TC off I'm expecting around 3.8 100-200 on pump and low 3s or high 2s 100-200 on ethanol

I know my 4.2 is off the mark, but pulling identical 100-200 to my 928 whp gtr but then pulling 100-140 mph 0.7 seconds faster indicates I didn't have full power below 100 mph, I'm assuming TC was pulling power and also the lower rev limit will have less effect once into higher gears I believe


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Got pull in 100-200 kph 4.1 seconds is all she has to give which is better but still off the mark and I believe I now know why

Boost limiting in lower gears, so getting geared up now with a laptop to get the boost by gear altered, was set up in the cold weather so needs altering as not having any traction issues at all

Hopefully be in the 3s once it's making full boost in 2nd and 3rd gear


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Still waiting to get boost by gear altered but have run 100-150 mph in 4.5 seconds 1080 whp
So 62-124 mph in 4.1 seconds is clearly alot slower than what the motor is capable of


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> You don't do one single pull not at max power and then assess a cars not making the power 🙄


Blimey, sounds a lot like the conversations I used to have where everyone dismissed a power 'claim' because it didn't do x, y or z on the first run. Like you rock up to the track and go full beans without learning how to set the car up or get used to it's characteristics. Your approach seems very methodical to me and you'll end up with the desired results.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Blimey, sounds a lot like the conversations I used to have where everyone dismissed a power 'claim' because it didn't do x, y or z on the first run. Like you rock up to the track and go full beans without learning how to set the car up or get used to it's characteristics. Your approach seems very methodical to me and you'll end up with the desired results.


Cheers Matt I'm glad someone else gets it, literally bought the car fresh off its build just mapped on dyno then on road in march when weather wasn't really suitable still 

I knew something was off when I first got in it as it didn't wow me til into third gear, can feel it take off at about 90 mph, if she will take it 2 bar boost in second gear will finish it of nicely and really wake it up, if it wheel spins will have it set to what grip will allow then look at softening suspension to get some more squat and weight transfer to the rear 

All good fun, real excited to get my cosworth home it's only 760 hp but rwd, no driver aids and only about 1300 kg should be great tyre smoking fun 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Get some pics of your Cozzy up, it’s one of my favourite cars.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Skint said:


> Get some pics of your Cozzy up, it’s one of my favourite cars.


2150cc stroked yb, has done 206 mph on fifth gear TV program few years ago with rod tarry 

Efr9180 turbo, jenvey multi throttle intake, tremec box, 10.5" Jag diff















































And a couple of videos of the car with the previous owner rod tarry 












Car is still at tuners having final touches done before I pick it up


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is mark still working his manic on it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Skint said:


> Is mark still working his manic on it.


Yes mate swapped to 1.05 turbine housing and remapped to 758 hp on v power 

Road mapping and boost controller to do yet as rather not run a constant 2.7 bar lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Getting there slowly with car the car now, clutch learn done and shifts now perfect

Boost by gear altered to make the full 1.9 bar of boost in second gear which it hits by 7000 rpm
Have have some good pulls with just 4% wheelslip but some pulls are I think going beyond that causing the syvecs to short shift into 3rd

So now onto suspension to get more squat to aid with grip

Have tein coilovers on with edfc active pro gps controller but even with dampers on full soft there's very little squat
Springs are I believe 16kgmm front 9kgmm rears so looking at spring options, thinking about trying 14kgmm fronts and 8kgmm rears for 12% softer springs

Had this on a cosworth and went from either 200 lb rear springs to 180 lb rear springs or 180lb down to 150lb I can't remember which and the difference was night and day so much so that the stock diff couldn't take anymore and it kept blowing the planet gears so I believe springs will make a big difference

The other option is 12kgmm front 7kgmm rear which I have read is the newer stock spring weights of later cars and is more compliant, but alot of pure drag spec coilovers offer those same spring rates and I want to retain some streetability if possible so gotta decide which way to go

12kg 7kg might be ok with the dampers ramped up on hard setting to stiffen it up for road use, decisions decisions ........


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Few stats from different whp with my gtrs 


blue 812 whp gtr pump fuel 60-140 mph 6.7 seconds
red 928 whp gtr ethanol fuel 60-140 mph 6.4 seconds
green 1080 whp gtr pump fuel 60-140 mph 5.7 seconds


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Getting there slowly with car the car now, clutch learn done and shifts now perfect
> 
> Boost by gear altered to make the full 1.9 bar of boost in second gear which it hits by 7000 rpm
> Have have some good pulls with just 4% wheelslip but some pulls are I think going beyond that causing the syvecs to short shift into 3rd
> ...


You know you can do boost by gps with syvecs and also control the awd system?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You know you can do boost by gps with syvecs and also control the awd system?


I didn't know about boost by gps but know the syvecs is controlling AWD system

She's all good anyway mate tried the LC yesterday for the first time
3000 rpm
Once suspension done IL ramp up the launch rpm to limit of grip






And vbox logs of the 3 runs I did, best was 0-60 3.1 seconds, 0-80 mph in 4.5 seconds with 12" rollout


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

leeroygibbano said:


>


🤣😂 Lol that made me chuckle mate 
I've got some renegade e98 ethanol on the way now so soon be time to ramp it up from 1080 whp to 1326 whp 😁

I know I'm my other gtr going from vpower to ethanol was only a 120 hp jump In terms of dyno figures but it feels so much stronger everywhere, on and off boost, much more responsive, more power everywhere and knocked 0.5 seconds of the 100-200 kph time, so I'm hopeing with 250 hp added on the new one it will be a big jump in performance 🤞🤞🙏🙏


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Renegade E98 pro is here so will be doing some pulls with that in the tank first before I start altering the suspension
If I'm still wanting more will have to speak to Jürgen about 50 psi of boost 🤣😂 lol


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Will that be ok to run on my Citroen berlingo?😊


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Renegade E98 pro is here so will be doing some pulls with that in the tank first before I start altering the suspension
> If I'm still wanting more will have to speak to Jürgen about 50 psi of boost 🤣😂 lol
> 
> View attachment 263114


3.5 bar boost, what precautions have been take re lifting the head?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> 3.5 bar boost, what precautions have been take re lifting the head?


Don't think I'm gonna need to pal, I think my dyno plot is e85 2 bar 1080 whp, 2.5 bar 1326 whp because it is massivly quicker just done some pulls on e50 and it's bonkers quick 

E50 2.5 bar map 100-200 kph 3.1 seconds


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You thought of running proper fuel in as your paying for a tin why not get some proper potent stuff?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You thought of running proper fuel in as your paying for a tin why not get some proper potent stuff?


What like c16 ? 
Here's my 3.1 
I've been reading up and my turbos at 3.5 bar should flow enough for about 1800 whp, but don't think IL need it now as once I'm upto e85 should hopefully nip into the 2s 100-200 kph


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Rat Boost oxygenated 124 octane !!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Rat Boost oxygenated 124 octane !!!


How much more will that give above e85 ?
I'm getting to limit of r888s now, 100-200 was abit scrappy, and 0-80 mph in 4.4 seconds is all I can get to, need rear springs now to try help abit then got my 18s to go on aswell yet 👍


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im not even going to run ethanol, its so many octane points over its a joke, I have a flex fuel for pump e85 map for europe and we may try a blend of e98 and 124 for vmax run see if it keeps stuff cooler, but drag and 1/2 mile no way


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Im not even going to run ethanol, its so many octane points over its a joke, I have a flex fuel for pump e85 map for europe and we may try a blend of e98 and 124 for vmax run see if it keeps stuff cooler, but drag and 1/2 mile no way


I'm not sure what you mean mate by it's so many octane points over its a joke ?


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

scoooby slayer said:


> What like c16 ?
> Here's my 3.1
> I've been reading up and my turbos at 3.5 bar should flow enough for about 1800 whp, but don't think IL need it now as once I'm upto e85 should hopefully nip into the 2s 100-200 kph
> 
> View attachment 263130


Very nice!! What an improvement from your previous record. Fingers crossed for a making the 2s bracket on full tilt E85 (or higher).


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

archan said:


> Very nice!! What an improvement from your previous record. Fingers crossed for a making the 2s bracket on full tilt E85 (or higher).


Yeah very few results about on pump petrol and tune wasn't maxed on pump, it feels a complete animal on e50 scrapping for grip at all 4 corners r888s 
I've never felt anything like it 👍


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

scoooby slayer said:


> Yeah very few results about on pump petrol and tune wasn't maxed on pump, it feels a complete animal on e50 scrapping for grip at all 4 corners r888s
> I've never felt anything like it 👍


Try r888r’s, way better 👍🏽


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

krozna said:


> Try r888r’s, way better 👍🏽


I'm already on r888r already I think 100-200 kph in 3.1 seconds on unprepped tarmac is getting to the limit of what r888rs can do tbh


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

One thing is for certain now it wasnt grip limiting me to 100-200 kph in 4.1 seconds on pump fuel it is just all it has to give at 2 bar, my guess is it's a conservative tune and not the 1080 whp I thought it was from the dyno graph, I think that must be 1080 whp 2 bar on e85, I'd guess vpower 2 bar is around 950 whp 


Does make me wonder if the gains were linear raising the boost on e85, 2 bar is 1080 whp, 2.5 bar is 1326 whp so theoretically 3 bar would be 1572 whp, 3.5 bar 1818 whp 

I know gains are never linear like that but it's a good guide and the pro ets 1900 kit which I believe are very similar to mine make 1900 whp at 3.5 bar


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm just done an overlay of petrol Vs ethanol e50 in the 100-200 kph pulls
The petrol pull is smooth and dead linear, but the e50 is all over the place which coincides with what I felt in the seat it felt violent and I believe breaking traction, chart seems to show at least 3 losses of traction 120 kph, 150 kph and 180 kph, with e85 and full grip definately more to come yet


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Dont you fancy trying E98?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Dont you fancy trying E98?


I asked the tuner and they told me needs to be above 70% below 90% for max power I assume 
Don't think I'm gonna need anymore power tbh


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I asked the tuner and they told me needs to be above 70% below 90% for max power I assume
> Don't think I'm gonna need anymore power tbh


You can never have enough power! Dont listen to that, you dont need that negativity in your life


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You can never have enough power! Dont listen to that, you dont need that negativity in your life


It's nice to know there's more available though from the turbos, I keep reading 1300 whp is the limit for stock crank, be great to proove that theory wrong in the future 😁😁

1500+ whp would be good at 3 bar if the heads would stay down, I've got 18" 325/40r18 m and h drag radials coming for the rear from summit so if I have no grip issues with those then might stay on the 18" full time and possibly think about more power in the future 👍


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Bit of an update
Went to Santa pod in September for some shakedown tests with the car
Taking it easy 3000 rpm launching
First run low boost 1.9 bar e48 fuel 10.6 @ 148 mph
Second run we topped up with e98 getting us above e60 for the first time
Mid boost setting going like hell 2.6 bar in third but osn shifting to fourth intake plenum burst and boost dropped to 1.7 bar, I shifted to 5th myself but then let off as I could feel had lost alot of power
Ran 10.1 @ 141 mph, hit 123 mph in the 1/8 mile so was on for about 160 mph if the plenum hadn't of burst






Did run 2 more times as I didn't realise boost had dropped til later on when datalogs were checked but with boost at 1.5-1.7 bar was running 10.3 @ 148 mph






So we got car home and did boost pressure test










My carbon plenum was the very early design from 2015 and had split on the bonding, so fitted new plenums latest revision and tested all good

Fitted back together and sorted smaller leaks on throttle bodies, managed to test drive before the rain came in and feelsmore responsive and faster than ever











And here's a datalog from syvecs from my 10.1 run
Purple is boost, blue rpm, can see the boost drop hard 4th gear, and also iats go from 40c upto 53c as turbos are running out of there efficiency range due to the leak and generating alot of heat











Just need some dry weather now to get back to the track, once I get full power for the full run I will then up the launch rpm to limit of grip and see how low it will go on 20" wheels full street trim


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

More time at Santa pod today 
Still steady away 3000 RM launches but managed to hold 2.6 bar all the way e80 fuel 
9.6 @ 166 mph 😁😁






That is it now wheelspin in first second and third gear need more grip to go faster now


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

I know you know this , your leavening so much on the table in the first 100ft it ain’t true, so much more in that combo! Have fun and don’t give up. 👍


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Keep going  

this car should be hitting 8.2-8.5 it’s a great setup and just keeps getting better and better
Keep up the good work


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

55chev said:


> I know you know this , your leavening so much on the table in the first 100ft it ain’t true, so much more in that combo! Have fun and don’t give up. 👍


Yeah I couldn't see any point in launching hard straight away, just getting to get full runs full power first no point launching til got power down the track 

Need new tyres as my r888r are shot so putting new on then have another go next year


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dtox said:


> Keep going
> 
> this car should be hitting 8.2-8.5 it’s a great setup and just keeps getting better and better
> Keep up the good work


Really enjoying it tbh great fun 😁
Got new tyres going in the 20" next then try again 
And also have my 18" now painted gold with new m and h drag radials on to put on but I'd like to get an 8 on the 20" road wheels first, I'm gonna try 😁😁


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Tiny update lol 
Managed to get some carbon centre caps for the enkeis 😁


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

More timed plots 100-150 mph 3.18 seconds 










100-160 mph 4.07 seconds 










100-170 mph 5.02 seconds


----------



## scooobyslayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Tiny update not used the car much at all this year been to busy working but got the car in the garage as have had an air con issue I've had it, nobody could figure it out, but after a few weeks in a real good local garage they sorted it blocked condenser I think they said in the end and in car sensor playing up 

Also new r888r tyres now on and feels way better even on just pump fuel, I'm wondering if TC was seeing wheel slip and cutting power as it's never felt this violant before on pump, 3rd gear accelerating hard with a little wheel spin felt insanely fast could feel it scraping about 

Santa Pod hopefully next year private test day, get lower in the 9s hopefully an 8 in full street trim 20" wheels 🙏🤞


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you tried a new 100 to 200 ?, before the weather gets worse .


----------



## scooobyslayer (Dec 8, 2018)

UKPAISLEY said:


> Have you tried a new 100 to 200 ?, before the weather gets worse .


It's on pump fuel now til next year when warmer. 
My best is 3.1 on e65 I think it was ethanol content 

Iirc my pump time was 4.1 but that was when plenum was split so boost slow coming in


----------

